# another what bike thread ...



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok, i think the time has come for a new bike, i've had my alloy framed raleigh for what seems like 10 years and after last weeks ride it seems that its making more noises than it really should.

So the hunt is on, i would prefer to find something local, mainly so i can go and try it and make sure it is comfortable and i think i have decided it needs to be a hybrid.

I'm tall 6'4" so guess i'll need the largest frame, my local place is rutland cycles and i'd like to spend less than £500, in fact if i could get something less than £300 i'd be happy !!

So far i've found these ...

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/34142/Specialized-Bikes-Crosstrail-Sport-Disc-2012---Hybrid-Bike.html

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/30969/Trek-7-3-FX-2011---Matte-Onyx---Hybrid-Bike.html

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/34136/Trek-4500-Disc-2011---Hardtail-Mountain-Bike.html

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/26078...dtail-Mountain-Bike---Black-White---2011.html

Thanks


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Personally I would go for the Trek 4500 out of all those.

My Trek is 13 years old and still going strong (was a £600 solid frame and solid fork bike when I got it all those years go) It has wanted for nothing in all that time and still rides perfectly. Not even serviced it 12 years, so I think that says something about how well they are made.

Although I have just had the same dilema and ended up with a Cube as it had a better spec and better value for money.

might be worth going back through my thread and having read 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227086&page=3

After riding my Cube for the first time today all I can say is WOW!

p.s make sure you haggle!


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Has to be the Trek for me too! Cant fault Treks.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Visit your local independent bike shop, they'll cut a deal with you.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Funny you should mention that, i've just been to one. The internet is great for finding out bits of info but for something like this i'd like to try one ...

I've just been offered ...

http://www.ridgeback.co.uk/bike/flight-02

Its £649, but i can have it for Less .... it fits in with my £500 budget. They will build it and set it too my size as well.

I've never heard of them, having said that i'd never heard of most of the bkies on here


----------



## Roadru77er (Apr 2, 2011)

Go Specialized you wont regret it!

I've got a Hardrock must be at least 5 years old had loads of abuse apart form tyres and a chain I've spent nowt on it! 

That Crosstrail looks nice!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Get last years model if you can at a knock down price.

Sadly £500 is considered fairly budget these days but will get you something perfectly decent.

Basically they are different frames using a combination of the same parts (forks, gears, brakes, etc) and often it's the frame fit that's key - for example Scott bikes have very long top tubes so good for those with a long reach. Specialized and Trek are more compact.

There are very few bad bikes out there (unless you dip under £300) - just different frames.

Specialized, Trek, Giant and a few others all make decent bikes. Just check what your local bike shop sells and make sure you try before you buy!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, the ridgeback i've been offered is a 2011 model, the other alternative was a Scott hybrid, at £349, that was a more basic model. The problem i find is because of my height i need to try it out for size and although i can find some online I would prefer to buy local.

I think if i buy a half decent one i'll use it more


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh, and the ridgeback has enough room to fit wider wheels if i feel the need to put some chunky wheels on


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> I've never heard of them, having said that i'd never heard of most of the bkies on here


Ridgeback have been around since the early 80's, they are owned by the same company who own Genesis & Saracen, which is also the same company that also owns Animal Clothing.

You wouldnt go far wrong with one :thumb:

Regarding "wider wheels", the tyres fitted are a nice width @ 28mm, & you could easily go up to a 35mm cyclocross tyre for winter riding.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ridgeback sit at the budget end of the bike spectrum but are fairly well regarded.

Specialized, Trek and Scott cover the full range from £300 to £5k++ I find this tends to mean their lower end bikes get "trickle down" technology thrown in. For example my wife's £600 Rockhopper has very similar tubing to my £1200 (now worth about £3k - oh dear) Stumpjumper. Similar with other makes.

One thing to avoid - cable disk brakes. They are cack. Get hydraulic disks or older style V brakes.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

after a few hours of trawling the internet i think i'm getting somewhere, since i want to buy local so that i can see and try the bikes i've almost narrowed it down to these two, from what googling things has told me, the components are where some of the money goes, so it looks like the ridgeback has more spent on the frame than it does on the components, the specialized seems to have slightly better components..... looks wise, i prefer the ridgeback, I wonder if i could get anything off the Specialized 2012 model ....

http://www.ridgeback.co.uk/bike/flight-02

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/34142/Specialized-Bikes-Crosstrail-Sport-Disc-2012---Hybrid-Bike.html


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Quite different machines really - the Ridgeback is a road bike inspired hybrid, the Spesh is a lot more MTB biased and had a suspension fork.

I'd hesitate to take the Ridgeback off road - the Spesh would be fine. It also has prope hydro brakes. Can't tell for sure but the other bike looks like it has cable disks - not ideal.

Depends on your riding and priorities really!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

a quick google of the Ridge did seem to indicate it was hydraulic, most of my riding is going to be on road, it might see mud, well that wet stuff that occasionally appears, There was a Scoot bike for around £350 but whilst it would do, i didn't like the look of it. I wonder if i could get the specialized for £450 .... ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

just been an ordered mine, I get it on thursday/friday  ended up with a specialized cross trail sport 2012 model

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/34142/Specialized-Bikes-Crosstrail-Sport-Disc-2012---Hybrid-Bike.html

got it for £500  next up i need to get a towbar


----------

